# loose steering wheel?



## 56cbr600rr (May 16, 2005)

today i noticed my steering wheel is a little loose. if i grab the wheel at the three and nine o clock position and move it left to right it seems to have more free play than seems normal. can someone check theres for me and see if its the same? its a 2006.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

There's quite a few Frontiers with this issue. Take the truck to the dealer IMMEDIATELY. See the link below to a thread at clubfrontier.org that talks about this...

Having to replace steering column on 06 - Nissan Frontier Forum


----------



## mmgearhead80 (May 30, 2011)

I have a '98 Frontier 4X4 same issue. Easy fix. take apart the dash/ cover over column (easy. phillips screwdriver is all you need). Now you can see what supports the steering column. Move it up and down, left and right. You'll see what is allowing the movement. There are two bolts (12mm wrench) that hold the column in place for side to side movement. Loosen them both, then push in the fork-like spacers with your fingers toward the front of the truck, then tighten the shit out of the bolts. Those spacers back out and cause the radial movement. Did it to mine and no more side to side steering column movement.


----------

